# Lightroom to Photoshop and back?



## JayClark79

How can I export to photoshop... make my changes... and then see the changes back in lightroom?

Or

Why when i edit my RAW files in lightroom.. when i export to photoshop my changes arent there?


----------



## JLEphoto

In lightroom check your prefernces regarding your export.  Right click the image and say edit in photoshop.  Chances are you will be asked if you want to keep the LR settings. Additionally you may be asked if you want to edit a copy and "keep" it with the original.  This should help.....  This is from my iPhone otherwise I could be more specific.


----------



## Drake

JayClark79 said:


> How can I export to photoshop... make my changes... and then see the changes back in lightroom?


I think the only way is to make a copy in Lightroom first, edit it in Photoshop, and then, after you save, you should be able to see the changes in Lightroom (in tiff or jpg). I don't have LR here on my laptop, but I think there's even a feature "edit a copy", which automatically creates a copy and loads it in PS.


----------



## Big Mike

From Lightroom, choose 'Edit in...' and choose Photoshop.  It will take you right into Photoshop where you can do what you want.  When you 'save' in PS, it will take the image back into LR.

As mentioned, there are settings that let you choose just how this is done.  I think you can export the image with or without LR adjustments and you can re-import alongside the original or 'copy' over it.  
When my images are imported back into LR, they are new TIFF files and have '-edit' added to the file name.


----------

